# The messy GH



## jtrmd (Dec 7, 2011)

I wanted to play with some photo stitching software and had the camera in the GH for the Cymbidium.Dont mind the mess,everything is still all over the place from when I bleached the walls back in Aug.HAHAHA!It looks so tiny in the picture.I wish that was the case when I am on my hands and knees crawling around picking up dead flowers,leaves,etc..


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## Rick (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't see no mess


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 7, 2011)

oke: Looks like you have lots of room left to hang more orchids!


----------



## jtrmd (Dec 7, 2011)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> oke: Looks like you have lots of room left to hang more orchids!


most of the ones that are usually on the rails are hanging under the benches out of the way.


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 8, 2011)

Rick said:


> I don't see no mess


me neither!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 8, 2011)

Strang but cool picture. All the wood is so clean. That must be part of your bleach job?


----------



## jtrmd (Dec 8, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Strang but cool picture. All the wood is so clean. That must be part of your bleach job?




bleach and I spray the whole place down with Green-Shield from time to time.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2011)

looks like a view from a motorcycle helmet!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 8, 2011)

Interesting. How many photos are stitched together?


----------



## jtrmd (Dec 8, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Interesting. How many photos are stitched together?



I think it was 5


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 9, 2011)

Very cool result :clap: !!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 9, 2011)

Very nice indeed!! 

You do the walls with bleach? At what concentration?


----------



## jtrmd (Dec 9, 2011)

biothanasis said:


> Very nice indeed!!
> 
> You do the walls with bleach? At what concentration?



1/2 cup to a gallon of water


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 9, 2011)

jtrmd said:


> I think it was 5


Thanks! Good job.


----------



## W. Beetus (Dec 9, 2011)

Very nice looking greenhouse!


----------



## jtrmd (Dec 9, 2011)

W. Beetus said:


> Very nice looking greenhouse!



Its time to expand!


----------

